# Do You Take Generic Drugs??



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

The following may explain the reason that it may not be a good idea..............

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...a-threaten-indian-town-built-on-generics.html

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...ures-spur-concern-as-fda-steps-up-action.html

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...rms-from-india-speed-post-antibiotic-era.html


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, most of us are in the position that name brand drugs are just too expensive to buy. I do agree that the conditions that most are made in is deplorable at best. For things like pain killers Aspirin, Tylenol, etc. I only buy American made. Try and buy non generic cholesterol medications. I have priced Crestor (No Generic available) and it will give you sticker shock. Also consider that most of the discount pharmacies like Walmart, Target, etc. buy from the low bidder.


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

Antibiotics and other drugs (such as hormones) are coming to us increasingly through our food supply. The information shown that our prescription items are suspect renders an inescapable conclusion (as cited in one of the supplied articles) that things are going to get worse before they get better.
The medical establishment in this country is quickly failing and a number of people depending on that system will be sacrificed upon the altar of greed. Compassion is quickly becoming secondary to profit.
The simple act of being hospitalized can expose one to a number of "superbugs" residing in hospital environments. It would be helpful if hospitals would publish their infection rates; however they refuse to do so.
These "superbugs" (such as MRSA) are eventually found in the general population as a matter of course. 
It appears plain to some that blaming the overuse of antibiotics on prescribing physicians as a cause for these "superbugs" falls short in the face of current manufacturing practices as evidenced in the articles submitted.

http://www.aolnews.com/2010/08/11/what-is-the-ndm-1-superbug-drug-resistant-health-threat-explain/

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/...istant-bug-that-has-health-officials-worried/

http://www.cdc.gov/HAI/organisms/klebsiella/klebsiella.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ear-diseases-impossible-to-treat-7216662.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/20/h...-more-lethal.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2&src=dayp&


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's a little info on vaccinations......


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Unfortunately, most of us are in the position that name brand drugs are just too expensive to buy. I do agree that the conditions that most are made in is deplorable at best. For things like pain killers Aspirin, Tylenol, etc. I only buy American made. Try and buy non generic cholesterol medications. I have priced Crestor (No Generic available) and it will give you sticker shock. Also consider that most of the discount pharmacies like Walmart, Target, etc. buy from the low bidder.


Point taken................

http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Generic-meds-skyrocketing-254444051.html


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OldeTymer said:


> The following may explain the reason that it may not be a good idea..............
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...a-threaten-indian-town-built-on-generics.html
> 
> ...


And we are sure this wasn't written by BIG PHARMA, right??
I use EVERYTHING generic and have for years.
Oh, not drugs; I don't take any.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Before the patents went out on my medications, I was shelling out double my mortgage payment every month at the pharmacy. Then I got smart and mail-ordered from a reputable pharmacy in Canada (yes, there is such a thing. I'd be happy to point any interested parties in the right direction.) Now that the patents are all expired, I go generic without fail. I've also put my doctor on notice that I wont accept any new prescriptions that still have effective patents for the same reason. It's outrageous what Pig Pharma pulls off without any extra help from me.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Only quality microbrews...


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

JayJay said:


> And we are sure this wasn't written by BIG PHARMA, right??
> I use EVERYTHING generic and have for years.
> Oh, not drugs; I don't take any.


Bloomberg is taken as fairly reputable INVESTOR news service. This being the case it would seem counterproductive to present such articles with the hope of drawing investor backing; it would seem to be pretty much the opposite. I, too have taken generic drugs until I found an adequate herbal replacement for the drug I was taking.
Recently there have been several recalls of generics where the original medication containers were found to contain more than one type of medication.
It would seem to be an obvious observation that American manufacturing and labor costs are pricing themselves out of the market when compared to overseas "sweatshop" labor. Indian families have been known to sell their children to those better positioned to take care of them;seemingly indenturing the children for life.
When compared with the news coming out of places like Pakistan and China the articles submitted seemed to be consistent.
Regardless, if you are taking prescribed medication be prepared for sticker shock at the pharmacy.


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

notyermomma said:


> Before the patents went out on my medications, I was shelling out double my mortgage payment every month at the pharmacy. Then I got smart and mail-ordered from a reputable pharmacy in Canada (yes, there is such a thing. I'd be happy to point any interested parties in the right direction.) Now that the patents are all expired, I go generic without fail. I've also put my doctor on notice that I wont accept any new prescriptions that still have effective patents for the same reason. It's outrageous what Pig Pharma pulls off without any extra help from me.


More and more people are finding foreign pharmacies to provide financial relief on their drug costs. We (Americans) are generally charged much more for medications that are available from foreign pharmacies at a large discount. For the most part people seem satisfied using foreign pharmacies. Canada would seem to be a much safer bet than India.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Then I got smart and mail-ordered from a reputable pharmacy in Canada (yes, there is such a thing. I'd be happy to point any interested parties in the right direction.) 

So, point me. I am stocking Hawthorne Berries for Gene's BP--but would rather have the drug prescribed.
Thanks...JayJay


----------

